# ***IS_string_not_defined***



## Gregory Bond (May 1, 2009)

I got this messages of 

Feature***IS_STRING_NOT_DEFINED***
Componet English Manual files
File d:\ common\support\manual\english manual.pdf
Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)

When I tried to install Myst IV on my pc. Please if any one has any advice please contact me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try installing Adobe Reader.

Also make sure you have your system set to English.

And make sure your anti-virus or firewall are not blocking the installation


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Gregory Bond and welcome to TSF.



> Data Error (cyclic redundancy check)


Classic case of the CD/DVD been too scratched or has too much dirt on the surface to get a proper read from.
Try cleaning the disc with a dry cloth that has no cleaning chemicals on it.
If that fails try copying the disc to the Hard Drive and installing it form there.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

To copy the disc, right click the CD Drive and press 'Explore' , select ALL files on the disc and drag it anywhere you want on your computer.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If your CD is scratched, you can try washing it with warm water and washing-up liquid. Use fingers, rather than a sponge or cloth, then rinse with warm water and dry carefully. Don't wipe dry with paper towls as they will put the scratches back.

If it still won't read, try approx 1/4" squirt of toothpaste on a cotton-wool swab, the gently rub over the scratch(es), rinse until clean afterwards. If the scratches still persist, try using 'Brasso' metal polish (or US equivalent), rinse with running water.

Also, cleaning the CD/DVD player will also help scratched disks to be read. You'll need a specialist cleaner for that though, usually a disk with a couple of fine brushed attached and a small bottle of Isopropyl Alcohol. A few drips of alcohol on the brushes then play the disk for (usually) 10-30 seconds.


----------

